# Best oil for running rope



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What's the best oil to soak a new running rope in?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always used clear cutting oil, since it does not burn, I would avoid any oil that is flammable.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, bruh. How's that industrial gig?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I always used plain old sulphur-based cutting oil.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, bruh. How's that industrial gig?


I'm spending a good chunk of time teaching my boss how to read piping diagrams, but I finally got the shop cleaned up and all the junk thrown out, and the new welding machine gets delivered tomorrow. I am starting a tank stair replacement as soon as the machine is here.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad it's working out. I was working in Chicago today. 31st and Cicero, then their warehouse at Pulaski and I-55, right across from Com-Ed's Crawford plant, or is it Fisk? Somebody used a wax ring with the horn on a carrier toilet. Somebody also flushed a hand towel down a urinal, then the Optima sensor decided it was good time to keep running. I had to squeegee out the water before I could get in there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Glad it's working out. I was working in Chicago today. 31st and Cicero, then their warehouse at Pulaski and I-55, right across from Com-Ed's Crawford plant, or is it Fisk? Somebody used a wax ring with the horn on a carrier toilet. Somebody also flushed a hand towel down a urinal, then the Optima sensor decided it was good time to keep running. I had to squeegee out the water before I could get in there.


Sounds fun. I was over by Midway today working on some garage drains that someone thought was a good idea to drop some metal sprat's down them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron,
do you get any work at truck terminals? There are so many by Midway. I doubt they service their grease/oil separators on a regular basis.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> do you get any work at truck terminals? There are so many by Midway. I doubt they service their grease/oil separators on a regular basis.


Most of them have RS oil service do it for them, a freind of mine works for RS and his route is around Midway only.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's cool, thanks for the 411.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> do you get any work at truck terminals? There are so many by Midway. I doubt they service their grease/oil separators on a regular basis.


 They only call me when the drains are stopped up. Then I get to spend a couple days there.

I need to get more commercial service calls and RPZ testing. Was doing a school district for a while, but a former plumbing outfit we subbed for stole them out from under us.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am really getting *****y in my old age. I only like industrial service now. Even the commercial and schools are getting on my nerves, they are all on my ass about the hourly, but I don't set the rates. I have had long standing friends of my wives stiff me on jobs. They glad hand me when I fix their problems, but then try to chisel or stiff us. I would rather stay home than take it in the shorts. I turn in billable hours, my boss pays me, then doesn't collect, so I am the bad guy.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

In answer to your first question, a couple years back we started using the lube for tite seal gaskets on our runners. really seams to work better then oil. a little messy at first.


----------

